# Suns sign Jermaine O'Neal to 1-yr deal



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

> The Suns have filled their final guaranteed roster spot and their need for a big man with the most decorated center remaining on the market.
> 
> Six-time All-Star Jermaine O'Neal, plagued by injuries in recent years, has agreed to terms to join the Suns.
> 
> ...


 http://www.azcentral.com/sports/sun...ee-to-terms-jermaine-oneal.html#ixzz23BHJACWd


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

:whatever:

I really feel for Suns fans, they deserve better.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I have no problem with it, just a backup.


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

cool.


----------



## Madstrike (Jan 12, 2011)

Another player plagued by injuries who joins the suns, maybe they will be able to get some sort of game from jermaine, although in this case Im trying to think what sort of magic theyll need to make him play efficiently again(even if just as a backup), I guess if they can make him play 10 minutes a game and reasonably healthy itll be pretty good.


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

To be honest, if he can be on the floor.. I would much rather give minutes to a 33 year old Jermaine O'Neal rather than Channing Frye ever.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

chilltown said:


> To be honest, if he can be on the floor.. I would much rather give minutes to a 33 year old Jermaine O'Neal rather than Channing Frye ever.


Or Lopez - if we had kept him.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Why are the Suns trying to be competitive this season? Best case scenario they turn into the Jazz of last year as a really bad 8th seed.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

If the Suns turn Jermaine back to Pacers Jermaine with their medical staff wizards....ima be freaked out.

Dude has been cooked for years.


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

Pacers Fan said:


> Why are the Suns trying to be competitive this season? Best case scenario they turn into the Jazz of last year as a really bad 8th seed.


I will be surprised if we make the playoffs as an 8 seed. I see us as a 10 seed this year unless Wes Johnson and Beasley are better than advertised.. Scola and Dragic weren't a playoff duo in Houston last year so I don't expect them to do it this year either.

I just want to see good play from Dragic, Beas, Johnson, Morris, as well as for Marshall to prove me wrong.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

I am amazed. Suns are going to trounce the lakers in the first round now!


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

Dissonance said:


> Or Lopez - if we had kept him.


Normally teams do minor deals after the major ones are done. This means the team is as it will be for the season. And that's a shame.I don't see the playoffs in the Suns future.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

There's no big move to do. All the stars are settled in where they want to be for most part. They tried at EG, they will try Harden next yr.


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

Suns COULD make the playoffs if things play out right. Portland, Golden State and Minnesota have Injury concerns(Aldridge, Curry/Bogut, Rubio/AK47), Nuggets are far from a lock and Mavericks have a lot of new pieces. Suns if the can find their groove early might be able to sneak into the playoffs. Thunder, Lakers, Spurs, Clippers are locks I'd say as the top 4 seeds. Mavericks and Grizzlies are probably in at 5 and 6. So that's 2 spots left that are up for grabs.


I'd rather improve our draft pick but what can ya do. Would be nice to see Jermaine have a good year.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I'm not ruling it out either.


This team can go 1 of 2 ways to me. Surprise 6-8 seed or just reaaaaaaaaaaallly bad.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

It can be okay if you believe that beasley and johnson will have great years. If not, then we're running a broken version of last year's team.


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

Hyperion said:


> It can be okay if you believe that beasley and johnson will have great years. If not, then we're running a broken version of last year's team.


I much prefer this version over last season's team. And its not even that they will be more successful than last. Its the unknown. If they are better, thats cool and they have upside. If we are similar in success, then we will have a chance to see something different on the court that actually has some semblance of upside. If they suck? Thats still better than what we were last year given that the middle is exactly where you don't want to be in the NBA.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

That's what I was saying. If Johnson and beasley pan out, then we're a fringe playoff team. If they don't, then they're a high lotto team.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

What we need to do is bring back Stephon Marbury and see if he can keep us about 20ish wins for the season. That'll secure a good lottery pick.


----------

